# REBOUNDS



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok , im putting it here as its not diet specific, nor aas specific but im looking for information on the whole rebound process and im thinking its a advanced technique so advanced bb seems to fit the bill , if not then could i please be advised where to put it as unsure...

anyway.. whats is the craic with rebounds from dieting? i ask as i know powerhousemcguru was told his mini cut will help as he can use it to rebound from and also a few people advied me to drop bf% to single digits so i can get a good rebound from it.

now i have read that after weeks of hard dieting the body will have been neglected of things therefore when a more kcal surplus diet is introduced the body is more anabolic to utilise them but what exactly has the body been neglected of? except kcals?

im bt lost with it amnd woryig im expecting too much...

i started at 224lbs at 15% ish and im dieting down to hopefully 180-190 sub 10%.. obv the weight will go up when i introduce cabs again with water and glycogen.. but realistically with good aas in place and diet how much is one to expect in gains..


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Keep dieting and worry about this in a couple of months mate.

Its pretty simple really increase your good quality food and grow rapidly.

BUT you have to be VERY lean for it to work.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

plus asking how much can you expect to gain is a bit like how long is a bit of string.... every one is diff buddy just make sure the cravings for poo dnt get the better of you on your rebound or you will rebound in fat too lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers lads, im just one of these people who like to plan lol, i like to have thigs done in advance. still got plety dieting to do but its comming off well.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

In the new MD Layne Norton wrote an article about reverse dieting.

What you should do after a hard diet.

Just read it and its superb.

If you have the disipline to follow it you should do it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> In the new MD Layne Norton wrote an article about reverse dieting.
> 
> What you should do after a hard diet.
> 
> ...


ill buy it asap and have a read thanks mate, i never read stuff like that as its hard to sort the sh1t from the sugar. the one thing i have is disipline, its the knowlege that has slowed me in the past but im learning


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

con - is it in the nov issue? an md does stand for muscular development? only rticle by him on that issue i can find is about natty bb and exposer


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> bump


 Give me a couple of minutes i am feeling in a good mood i will get it from my car and summarize it for you:rolleyes:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Post diet drop protein by 10% increase carbs by 40-60% and fat by 10%.

Drop fat burners and reduce cardio to twice per week.

In the first week you should gain a little but in the second week you should drop a little showing metabolism is kicking in again.

If so add in an extra 20 carbs.

For the next 10 weeks each week up carbs by 5-25 grams and fats by 0-5 grams depending on how your metabolism is responding ie are you dropping weight again.

Looks like a super pain to follow but if you do i am sure you will become a lot larger but stay just as ripped. In the long term this is a winning formula.....can you follow it? No idea thats up to you


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Post diet drop protein by 10% increase carbs by 40-60% and fat by 10%.
> 
> Drop fat burners and reduce cardio to twice per week.
> 
> ...


Cheers con :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Cheers con :thumbup1:


 Welcome buddy.....on paper its perfect but it will be hard to follow after a very hard contest diet.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for that mate, reps.. defo seems like a great plan but i think id have to use it as a base and have a good think.... not because i couldnt stick to it but im on keto so to up fats by 10% would have me near over 200 and carbs by 40-60% would have me at only 16g or so lol

surprised they say protien down? my protien is already lower due to keto diet.

id also be wrried to drop cardio down to this little as i am concentrating on health alot more latley and fitness... seems like a great approach im just unsure how to utilise it being on keto.. but im sure i can sort a starting point out and use the increases each week as suggested.

also been reading up n dc training and sees a good workout so planning on using this n rebound... defo trying to hit single digits from this diet .im posting pics up next sunday so pop in journal and check progress .. only 8 days time lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Cheers con :thumbup1:


stop stealing my advice hahah im using this to surpass you so you had best remember im just behind you and chasing lol:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> thanks for that mate, reps.. defo seems like a great plan but i think id have to use it as a base and have a good think.... not because i couldnt stick to it but im on keto so to up fats by 10% would have me near over 200 and carbs by 40-60% would have me at only 16g or so lol
> 
> surprised they say protien down? my protien is already lower due to keto diet.
> 
> ...


Hmm well keto diets are harder to work with this is based on a very balanced diet.........deffo beyond the scope of a forum thread IMO.

Good luck with it.

DC training is pretty good as getting stronger is always good.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks mate, yeah im really looking forward to the dc training, going to stick with the big compounds and really push this year. its been one year training for full out bb and not as a rec trainer, and hit 224lbs for 179lbs so hoping another sucsessfull year..

i think towards the end of the diet i will restrucure to a more balanced diet and use the recomeneded increases as told


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> stop stealing my advice hahah im using this to surpass you so you had best remember im just behind you and chasing lol:lol:


lol. im further ahead than i look remember. You will see next week bud!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah but you forget my posing lets me down, i was 16st at begining of this cut and bf% wasnt that much more than yours, and cutting longer.. i ilke a bt of competition, also not seen my latest pics


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> ah but you forget my posing lets me down, i was 16st at begining of this cut and bf% wasnt that much more than yours, and cutting longer.. i ilke a bt of competition, also not seen my latest pics


Yeah cos your too pussy to put them up!!

OH OH OHHHH....it's on!!!!!! :gun_bandana: :2guns: :bounce:

Thats me and aa_sexy shooting you (we are a team lol)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

oh its on alright haha

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--  < -- me behind my bullet proof wall waiting to step out and and put up lol


----------

